# Has ATI Resolved their issues?



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Has ATI resolved their issues concerning ballasts, relays, and fans in their dimmable fixtures?

Thanks Dave


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

What problems are you referring to? Ive hd my 6x39w dimmable unit for 9 months and still going strong


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Well documented on the net.....problems with ballasts blowing relays blowing fans crapping out where ever they r sold lots of replacement parts available. I would love to get.one, but I don't want all these hassles. Problem seem to appear with a year of use.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Just read about it. Mostly seems to be a bad fuse in early models. ATI wrote on reef2reef newer units have the upgraded fuses. Didnt see much on blown ballasts.


----------

